# nm-applet zeigt sich nicht im system tray von xfce

## FrancisA

Hallo, ich habe zwar die Notification area drin, aber der Network Manger zeigt sich nicht. Er wird aber mit gestartet. wenn ich den kille und neu starte schreibt er auch hin:

```

franz@localhost:~$ nm-applet

** (nm-applet:14757): WARNING **: get_all_cb: couldn't retrieve system settings properties: (2) The name org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerSystemSettings was not provided by any .service files.

** (nm-applet:14757): WARNING **: fetch_connections_done: error fetching system connections: (2) The name org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerSystemSettings was not provided by any .service files.

```

Hängt das damit zusammen? Ist da ein Fehler, der verhindert, dass er sich im systray zeigt?Last edited by FrancisA on Mon Jan 03, 2011 8:25 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## FrancisA

 *FrancisA wrote:*   

> Hallo, ich habe zwar die Notification are drin, aber der Network Manger zeigt sich nicht. Er wird aber mit gestartet. wenn ich den kille und neu starte schreibt er auch hin:
> 
> ```
> 
> franz@localhost:~$ nm-applet
> ...

 

So nach langem (google) Suchen bin ich etwas weitergekommen. Anscheinend wird der NetworkManager nicht gestartet. Wo kann ich das beim Systemstart einstellen?

Weil wenn ich aufrufe:

```

sudo NetworkManager

```

dann kann ich nm-applet auch starten.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

networkmanager:

benötigt dbus (evtl. auch hal)

also rc-update add dbus default

rc-update add NetworkManager default

(oder evtl. zu boot adden - aber dann könnte der Start verzögert werden)

die scripte befinden sich in /etc/init.d

da kannst du also nachschauen, was zu adden ist,

Veränderungen an der Konfiguration kannst du in /etc/conf.d or /etc/... vornehmen

----------

## FrancisA

 *kernelOfTruth wrote:*   

> networkmanager:
> 
> benötigt dbus (evtl. auch hal)
> 
> also rc-update add dbus default
> ...

 

Vielen Dank einmal

1) wenn ich das einfüge, geht es gar nicht mehr  :Smile:  vor dem xfce kommt ein ganz eigenartiges Fenster und Internet geht nicht

```

Could not look up Internet address for localhost localdomain

This will prevent Xfce from operating correctly

It may be possible to correct the problem by adding

localhost.localdomain to the file /etc/hosts on your system.

Continue Anyway   Try again

```

(Diese Files sind noch in /etc/runlevels/default

hald  local  netmount  udev-postmount  xdm

)

(Das probiere ich noch aus)

Nachtrag: hat nichts gebracht.

2) wenn ich beim booten genau zusehe, kommt die Meldung (die kommt schon länger, also nicht seit dieser Änderung)

```

Unknown group 'network' in message bus configuration file

```

Weiss nicht, ob das tragisch ist, und/oder ob das mit dem Problem hier etwas zu tun hat

3) das nm-applet ist in diesem Fall kein "Muss", nur es sieht komisch aus, wenn nichts da ist, und auch, wenn man auf den ersten Blick nicht sagen kann, ob man verbunden ist oder nicht.

Naja, als verwöhnter Ubuntu user ist da noch viel neu.

Also nächstes muss ich mir einmal die gentoo Grundlagen anschauen, wenn das einmal soweit passt, dass es läuft (portage, die use flags, ebuild (was ist das?), emerge, ...)

----------

## FrancisA

noch gefragt in https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6532765.html

----------

## kernelOfTruth

du brauchst:

xfce-extra/xfce4-xfapplet-plugin

 *Quote:*   

> Panel plugin to support GNOME applets

 

(ist mir nicht gleich eingefallen, da ich xfce so selten nutze  :Wink:  )

----------

